

A simple explanation of how mt.gox lost everyone’s coins - n1c
https://medium.com/p/ef3c8926a198

======
sillysaurus3
The article links this wallet: [https://blockchain.info/charts/received-per-
day?address=1Drt...](https://blockchain.info/charts/received-per-
day?address=1Drt3c8pSdrkyjuBiwVcSSixZwQtMZ3Tew)

But that was a Bitstamp wallet, not an MtGox wallet.

~~~
n1c
Do you have a source on more info on that?

